# Time ATAC XC vs XS - What's the difference?



## Sherpa41 (Apr 4, 2013)

I bought a bike a week ago (and have only taken it out in the neighborhood and one mini-ride... damn weather/work travel). For the time being I stole my Shimano M324 (flip-flop platform/spd) pedals from my touring bike, but I want to pick up some clipless. After talking to the LBS folks, friends, and reading here, I think I'm going to ride Time ATACs, but I can't figure out the difference between the models! 

There are a couple different models of XCs, with different materials/weights and features. I'm leaning XC4 so I can adjust the release tension. As for XS, they have similar specs and adjustable release too (the Aliums don't). 

Does anyone know what the difference is? I don't see the XSs on the Time website anymore - are they being phased out?

Thanks!


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I started out on and still ride a pair of aliums 5 years ago. Honestly I wouldn't worry too much about the adjustable release especially since you are already use to riding clipless. They started off a little stiff but were still easy to get out of. After a few rides the springs loosen up anyway. I'm not current on the newer version though.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I have a 10 year old pair of Time ATAC Carbons. I love them, like canker said, they are a little stiffer, but other than a little more effort to unclip, they work great.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

XCs are the new model (I think introduced in late 2012 or this year). XSs are the old model. Still lots of ebay retailers selling them (at full MSRP).

For XCs, there are XC2s through XC12s. As you go up in number you go up in price and materials and down in weight. The XC6s are supposedly about 80g lighter than the XC4s.

XCs look like they have slightly smaller bodies than XSs. XCs claim more rotational and lateral float. Release angles are the same.

Press release at Bikeradar: MTB Pedals From LOOK And Time - Just In - BikeRadar

I have an old pair of ATACs (yellow plates) that I still use. I'm looking for an excuse to upgrade to a new pair of XC6s, but I can't justify it yet. The adjustable release tension might do it, though, because mine are getting weak.


----------



## Sherpa41 (Apr 4, 2013)

That's what I had thought but wasn't sure (my LBS is selling XSs at full retail). I'm thinking XC4 or XC6...


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

(warning- paid spam- stop reading now if you're going to flip out)

The XCs are really nice. I just mounted a pair of carbon 8s for one ride. Not sure if it's in my head, but the smaller spring size actually seems to provide more precise engagement. The one thing I don't like compared to the XS is the tension screw isn't indexed.

I just posted a set of brand new XC 12 titanium and XC 8 carbons in classifieds :
Time Atac XC 12 Titanium & XC 8 Carbon - latest model, light! - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

(as to why I have these.. it's a long story involving a warranty claim, upgradeitis, bike trailer for my baby and wife's input requiring bike sale...)


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

OP, if you haven't bought yet, why not just stick with SPD? I love my Time ATACs, but plenty of people are quite happy with their SPDs, and you don't need yet another pair of shoes.


----------



## Sherpa41 (Apr 4, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> OP, if you haven't bought yet, why not just stick with SPD? I love my Time ATACs, but plenty of people are quite happy with their SPDs, and you don't need yet another pair of shoes.


That's not a bad idea. I've been borrowing a pair of flat pedals from a buddy so far. I like being able to bail easily (for now). My only excuse is I put the SPDs back on my touring bike for commuting to work, and already have a 2nd pair of shoes (good deal a while ago), so it's not a huge deal. I'll probably pick up a pair of ATACs when I'm ready for clipless.

thanks!


----------



## jsgolfer (Oct 22, 2006)

I cannot say enough good things about Time ATAC pedals. While I have never ridden any other clipless pedal, I rode a set of time ATAC alums for 6 years and just recently switched to the carbons. Great pedals. Maintenance free for 6 years. The only reason I changed was because I got a hell of a deal on the Carbons. The Alums were still going strong.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

For the folks considering the XC 6, backcountry has them on sale for 40% off. I used to ride Times years ago, have been on eggbeaters for years and am going back to Times with the XC 6. After I get some riding on them I'll report.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Though the carbon ones are likely better (and of course, more expensive), depending where you ride, I would be very wary of the Alums. I tried running them at one point and went through three sets in a season. I was into riding a lot of rocky tech stuff at the time, and the pedal bodies would break very easily from pedal strikes; they were pretty brittle. Have had much better luck with Shimanos. 

YMMV


----------

